# question about LFS



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I go into a LFS and get very disappointed when I see fish that shouldn't be together. Finally I found one store that pretty much keep each fish where they belong. But their ordering list isn't the best. I've been wanting a saulosi for months now. Yet, they never have them.

I want to know about opening a fish store. How much it would be cost totally est. What schooling I'd need to do. ECT.

Does anyone run one and know about this stuff?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

no, but if u do open one up pm me, we can discuss business


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There was an earlier thread on it in this forum, try a search. I don't think there is much profit in the LFS business, especially with the internet taking away all the items that ARE profitable (the dry goods).


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I really want to do this.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, you'll need to do a lot of research in the area to determine what a good place/what type of market there would be for one, and be ready to lose everything if it doesn't work out.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a class on starting a business (entrepreneurship)...I took one in college and the professor had started businesses of his own plus he was an advisor from a bank who decided whether small business people would get their loan for start-up costs or not. By the end of the semester, we all had a business plan, estimate of start-up costs and how long it would be to make a profit, etc. The big name aquatic suppliers have marine biologists on staff.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I've done a lot of research. I'm wanting to do this, but on the other hand, breeding and selling to my local pet store seems a lot better.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

dude that made me laugh, you posted 3 times *I really want to do this* haha 

like i said find a few people on here who mass produce certain fish and go from there... take what we sell you and multiply by x3 so if u pay 4$ you charge 12$... itll work go for it


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I didn't mean to put that up there. I was using my PSP and it froze.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd say breeding and selling to a LFS would be ALOT easier and maybe even profitable if you find out what's in demand and go with that.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Operating any retail establishment is a difficult endeavor. This is no different with a Pet Store. The start up costs are high, and the profit low, particularly at the beginning. You must have a realistic and proper business plan before engaging in such a project, or it is doomed to failure. I would also suggest having experience in a retail environment, particularly a Pet Store. You can great experience at a large Chain store, who have some great business policies and structure.

The other factor is the timing of such a project. Local Pet Stores are largely discretionary spending. Discretionary spending is squeezed at times of increasing energy and food prices. Existing Retail chains are already suffering, let alone start ups.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

i saw a firemouth in with some mixed africans and jack dempsy's in a tank with crushed coral meant for africans too. makes me sad but what are you gonna do. you got to figure that most of the fish being sold at stores like this are going to people who dont understand the needs of the fish and wont take care of them properly anyway.

id say youd be best off breeding unless you enjoy dealing with the general uneducated public and gouging them on accesories so you can stay open.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

You might be successful in the UK where the hobby seems to be more popular and their are plenty of specialized local fish stores, but you are doomed to failure here.

You would be competing against the chains and the Internet. I think that most successful local fish stores make their money on servicing tanks.

Dry goods are much cheaper on the Internet and I doubt that anyone makes much money on livestock.

Do a business plan and determine how much your overhead (rent, electric), inventory, and staffing expenses would be. Then estimate your revenue and how you would grow it from year to year to cover your rising expenses. Deduct your expenses from you revenue and see if anything is left. Don't forget to pay yourself a salary. If there is something left, see if your return is greater that what a CD would pay you based on the amount of money (and your time) that you invested in the business.

Save yourself grief and money.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't help suspecting that running an lfs would be akin to replacing all of the enjoyment I get out of my hobby with a ton of administrative work, headaches and financial worries. Sure, I'd get to 'keep' many more species than I can currently afford to, but I doubt I would have much time at all to observe and appreciate them.

Think carefully about whether this is really what you want to do. Even if you can find a viable market/location and come up with a sound business plan, you have to be ready to accept that it'll feel much more like you are struggling to run a business than extending your hobby.

All that said, if it's still what you really want to do, I wish you good luck and success!


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

This is the same reason that I haven't considered doing a pet store or opening a nanobrewery when I graduate and get some realistic work experience. After working on cars for several hours a day 5 days a week, it's not something that I enjoyed doing, and I realized that there's a fine line between wanting to do something all day every day and actually doing it.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

So I think in the near future, I will just breed my own.


----------

